# [Windows] Comment récupérer la musique stockée dans l'iPod?



## tagazok (22 Août 2004)

bonjour,

mon probleme et le suivan j'ai acheter 1 ipod j'avai environ 3 go de musique dans l'itune je les ai transferer dans l'ipod normalemen et a peut prés 15 jours plus tard j'ai du formater mon pc sans pouvoire graver les chanson de l'itune. ma question et la suivantes esque l'ont recuperer les musique stoker dans l'ipod et les remetre sur le pc.
mercide repondre asser rapidement.

*Traduction*
Mon problème est le suivant: j'ai acheté un iPod. J'avais environ 3Go de musique dans iTunes et je les ai transféré dans l'iPod, normalement. A peu près 15 jours plus tard, j'ai dû formater mon PC sans pouvoir graver les chansons de ma bibliothèque iTunes. Ma question est la suivante: est-ce que l'on peut récupérer les musiques stockées dans les l'iPod et les remettre sur le PC?

Evitez le langage SMS, ça n'est pas la meilleure manière d'obtenir des réponses rapidement. Merci.


----------



## Macounette (22 Août 2004)

Bienvenue sur MacGé 
jette un oeil à cette section, c'est plein de sujets similaires


----------



## tagazok (22 Août 2004)

oui lmai fai 1 mac pour que ipod rip marche ou koi moi ses 1 windows XP


----------



## Macounette (22 Août 2004)

tagazok a dit:
			
		

> oui lmai fai 1 mac pour que ipod rip marche ou koi moi ses 1 windows XP


gné ?   désolée je ne comprends rien à ton message. On dirait que tu as Windows XP, c'est ça que tu essaies de dire ?   je m'excuse mais ton langage SMS est incompréhensible.

Pour ne pas trop dévier du sujet ...  il y a des outils équivalents pour PC. Jette un oeil sur ipodlounge par exemple.


----------



## tagazok (22 Août 2004)

si ses bon je te remercie bon matenai je regarde commen sa marche


----------



## tagazok (22 Août 2004)

tu pourai me donner 11 nom de logiciel pour windows facille d'enploi meme si il et en anglai


----------



## Euclid (22 Août 2004)

iPodAgent -> http://www.ipodsoft.com/ipodagent.aspx


----------



## super-manu (4 Septembre 2004)

c'est quelle langue qu'on parle ici ?

Pas besoin de logiciels pour récupérer les fihiers, ils sont cachés tout simplement, donc ya juste a les rendre visible dans les options de windows...!


----------



## plarot_1 (4 Septembre 2004)

super-manu a dit:
			
		

> c'est quelle langue qu'on parle ici ?
> 
> Pas besoin de logiciels pour récupérer les fihiers, ils sont cachés tout simplement, donc ya juste a les rendre visible dans les options de windows...!


je confirme .. sous xp il suffit de brancher son ipod (pour moi un mini), de l'utiliser comme disque dur, d'aller ds les options des fichiers et d'activer les fichiers cachés, ensuite il faut aller dans *G:\iPod_Control\Music *et la dedans vous aurez tout pleins de répertoires ou il y a tous vos titres ... si vous avez 4Go de musique et si vous cherchez un titre particulier ca va etre long et fastidieux mais si par contre c'est juste pasque vous avez formaté et que vous voulez les récuperer il faut juste les copier .. pas besoin d'enlever de protection ou je ne sais quoi  
allé bye


----------

